# Teeny tiny ears???



## Squeaks (May 3, 2014)

A male mouse at the pet store I work at came in with itty bitty ears, probably about 1/3 of the normal size. I can't post pictures from my phone, but I'll try to share some soon. I was kind of considering breeding just to see if I could continue the trait, because I've never seen it before. I'm really interested in breeding animals, though I have kind of told myself I won't do it because there are already more pets around than responsible pet parents, and mice aren't too popular in my area. If I could find someone to take babies for sure I might be more comfortable with it if I end up with more than I can handle (especially little boys). I'd like to have a pet store or something one day, but now I'm pretty indecisive. Has anyone ever heard of something like this?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

to fix a trait you would have to breed a lot of mice.The problem which you've already identified will be excess males.They rarely live happily together and housing lots separately quickly becomes unmanageable.You'd need to look into whether small ears would generally be desirable and create a market for spares.If it isn't then the problem of excess males will be worse.I can't see small ears being popular myself.If you could make a new colour,pink for instance you'd have a waiting list of mousers wanting them.


----------



## Squeaks (May 3, 2014)




----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

to me they look like injuries, he is missing the tips of the ears. If the shop was keeping multiple males together its likely another male attacked him and pit the ears off.


----------



## Squeaks (May 3, 2014)

That's what I thought, too, but looking closer I can see that the ear ends are smooth and identical. He does have bites on him (I bought him already) but they're all on his butt. I sprayed some vetricyn on it, very scabby and sore looking. Can mice take a lick of enrofloxacin?


----------



## Squeaks (May 3, 2014)

I think those pics ended up enormous, though I can't be sure from my phone, sorry. DX
I have a 75 gallon aquarium with no fish in it... That could be a reasonable space for females I think? Though I think ventilation might be a problem in a tank that deep. I also have at least half a dozen 10 gallon tanks and two hamster cages that I think could be used for housing if I can't find people who'd like to take them as pets (ears or no ears).
I don't really mind keeping them all myself if I needed to; though I'd prefer that not be necessary, and is probably unreasonable in my current accommodations. I will look for potential homes before I do any actual breeding of I choose to go on.
I'm not really looking to go into business unless demand appears, I'm more interested in it because I'm interested in genetics. And rodents. Maybe I'll train them as a little mouse circus and break even one day.  In any case, I'd like to have a good bunch of well socialized mice very much.
Anyway, do the accommodations I described sound fair to and healthy for a colony of mice, in your opinions?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Squeaks said:


> Can mice take a lick of enrofloxacin?


yes,1ml per litre of water.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It could have been done when he was a pinkie, one's that habe there tails bitten off the tips are nice and smooth


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

yea it looks like a healed injury


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree with the others. The mum most likely nibbled them off when very young and they have healed like that giving the appearance of tiny ears.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There is a short eared gene available in labs, but it's unlikely that's what this is.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I would also say it is chew damage.


----------

